# Updates from everyone?



## Urbansoulpie (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi All

Seems very quiet in here at the moment and just wondering if anyone wants to update?


----------



## Monkey (Dec 11, 2012)

Urbansoulpie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Seems very quiet in here at the moment and just wondering if anyone wants to update?



How weird - I thought exactly that earlier!

So, I'm now 33+1 and feeling it. Seem to have developed spd plus sciatica in the last week which is ouchy to say the least. Still, it could be worse. I feel pregnant, but not massive at the moment. 

Diabetes wise, things are ok too. My insulin requirements have levelled off (watch them jump again now I've said that!) and seem to be ticking along nicely. Last hba1c was 5 weeks ago and was 6.1%, which I'm more than pleased with. The last consultant I saw had a student with him and told the student that he rarely saw T1s who did as much testing and paid as much attention as me, which was nice to hear.

My hypo awareness has gone a bit squewhiff in the last couple of weeks, so I'm trying to run a tiny bit higher than I have been to just recover them. Nothing serious, just a few times in the low 3s where I've felt fine. Still, small price.

Have a 34w growth scan next Tuesday, and we'll book my elcs date then too. Should be w/c 14 Jan, eek! We're getting vaguely organised at home at last too. I've washed almost all the 0-3 stuff from the vaccuum bags, have a moses basket to pick up from a friend next week, and am just waiting to order a new mattress for it, plus a sling and a couple of other little things.  Car seat, feeding pillow and so on will come out of the loft when we get the tree down at the weekend, and I can start a hospital bag then. 

Phew. Still doesn't feel completely real, but I'm feeling more prepared than I have done at least!


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm 18 + 6 which is slightly terrifying as it's hard to believe I'm almost halfway already!

Diabetes has settled down a lot in the 2nd trimester, following the huge insulin resistance I experienced in the 1st trimester. I feel like it's the calm before the storm, waiting for the next lot of insulin resistance to kick in. HbA1c is 5.3% and holding steady so I'm pleased with my results, but it's taken a lot of hard work to get there.

I'm enjoying having a bump, it's a nice, managable size at the moment. I think I need to savour these days of not being too big, no longer feeling sick and having managable diabetes. I fear they won't last


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm 15 weeks now, definitely look pregnant already (it was much slower last time. I kind of like the little bump stage - like you, Alison. There, but no trouble.....) and have been working hard at easing off the hypos, which were beginning to get silly. My awareness is returning to greater than 3 and more ok readings than low ones. Sickness and general lethargy easing off too..... I'm seeing my DSN every week or three and she keeps saying I look better. Trust HbA1Cs still low. So all good, really.

Well Monkey, the w/c 14th Jan doesn't seem that far away now......


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for your message everyone, I really enjoyed reading your updates!

Wow Monkey not long to go! How exciting!
I'm not far behind you really, 32wks +4 today, my HBAC1's has been stuck at 6.1% for the past months, so not complaining at that.

This is my first baby though so the consultants are keeping very tight lipped about what's to come and what my possibilities are! 
When I ask about being induced at 38weeks (which is what I expect to happen if all is fine before then) they just don't say much, like it's a big secret! And me being a person that likes to plan I find it a bit fustrating!

I know they don't have crystal balls but I think they could talk to me about the options or how we progress forward. Each time I ask I get fobbed off.

Anyway I'm back at the clinic today for another scan so will try probbing a bit more!!!!!!


----------



## Akasha (Dec 12, 2012)

I've not been logging on much, but have been nosing occasionally. 

I have recently found out that I am pregnant with number 1. 
Just under 9 weeks. 
I have been on a pump for just over a year now, and finding it easier to keep the control the hospital are requesting, but my HBa1c is still 7.9 but that was taken the day I found out (at 6 weeks) 
Seeming to find im getting lows more often then not. 

Also, following Alison's blog with is keeping me sane that someone else is going along the same with appointments, pumps requirement ect.


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 12, 2012)

Urbansoulpie I had the induction discussion a few weeks ago. I was getting fobbed off with "it's too early, we'll talk about it later" but it was on my mind and I wanted to understand the process. 

What eventually got the answer I was looking for, was asking them to explain what decision making process they follow when it comes to deciding whether to induce. So I wasn't asking what would happen to me, just what process they go through. That's when I got the info about they consider the size of the baby, blood pressure, protein in urine etc and use that to make a decision. If all ok, my hospital will let me go beyond 38 weeks and monitor every few days. That really helped me understand what process they go through. Might be worth asking that way, see if you get anywhere?


----------



## Monkey (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd definitely ask, and be prepared to be stubborn, about what their plans are. My team started discussing delivery options pretty early last time - around 24w from memory, altho we didn't have to make a decision til 34w. (I was offered 38w induction or elcs at the same stage.) I'm also pretty sure they'd have let me change my mind after then too, tbh.

I'm not sure how it works there, but here you see a diabetes dude and an obs at the same time. If there's something particularly obstetric (like delivery plans!) I want to discuss, I try to mention to the mw who does bp etc that I'd like to see the head honcho and she can put my notes in that pile. Might mean you wait longer, but well worth it in experience.

Other thing I've started is batch cooking - we lived off the contents of our freezer for about 6 weeks after C was born (obviously except fresh stuff!) and it was absolutely invaluable.


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 12, 2012)

I've just published a blog post about this whole refusal to discuss birth issue. I've had it half written for weeks but thought it was perhaps me just being unreasonable. But the more I read, the more I'm seeing people experience the exact same frustrations and irritations, so now I feel justified in having a little rant about it  http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2012/12/difficult-conversations/


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 12, 2012)

Liked the blog article a lot.  Have experienced conversations like those many times.... v well written too :0)


----------



## AlisonF (Dec 13, 2012)

Lizzzie said:


> Liked the blog article a lot.  Have experienced conversations like those many times.... v well written too :0)



Thanks Lizzie. I find writing about it relieves the temptation to punch the walls in frustration sometimes


----------

